# Chancada de Payta



## Viviane Nunes

Chancada de Payta seriam grãos vindos da cidade peruana?
Vejam o contexto:
"Por unos minutos contempló con nostalgia y disimulo a un chileno que vendía desde chancaca de Payta hasta bailahuén..."
Agradeço se puderem me ajudar!


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Chancaca* es 'azúcar mascabado que se vende en forma de prismas'. En algunas partes designa un 'pastel hecho miel'. Es palabra americana de raíz posiblemente quichua.


----------



## Viviane Nunes

Então acredito que posso manter o nome chancaca na tradução?
O que acham?


----------



## El peruano

Viviane Nunes said:


> Então acredito que posso manter o nome chancaca na tradução?
> O que acham?


 
Entonces,¿puedo mantener el nombre "chancaca en la traducción"?

Chancaca es efectivamente, (caña) de azúcar mascabado que se vende en barras o bloques y que es muy usado en algunas regiones peruanas, palabra de origen quechua. *"Rapadura"* em português ...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero en _cursiva_ (é nome tomado doutra língua) e uma _nota explicativa_ no pé da página.


----------



## Viviane Nunes

Obrigada gente pela ajuda!!!


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia "chancaca" es maiz tostado y molido mezclado con azucar.


----------



## El peruano

Una amiga colombiana hace poco me dijo que le llaman panela en Colombia ...


----------



## oa2169

El peruano said:


> Una amiga colombiana hace poco me dijo que le llaman panela en Colombia ...


 
Que pena con todos ustedes, fue un lapsus. *Chancaca* en la costa pacifica de Colombia es una panelita con coco rallado.

Lo que yo definí anteriormente se conoce con el nombre de *chancarina*.
Ofrezco disculpas nuevamente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

oa2169 said:


> Que pena con todos ustedes, fue un lapsus. *Chancaca* en la costa pacifica de Colombia es una panelita con coco rallado.
> 
> Lo que yo definí anteriormente se conoce con el nombre de *chancarina*.
> Ofrezco disculpas nuevamente.


Me recordaba de *chancaca* como un plato típico colombiano, pero no cuál sería. Ahora sí. Gracias oa2169 (tu foto es mejor que tu nick).


----------



## El peruano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Me *R*ecordaba que "*chancaca"* como un plato típico colombiano, pero no cuál sería. Ahora sí. Gracias oa2169 (tu foto es mejor que tu nick).


 

¿plato típico de Colombia? ...


----------



## oa2169

El peruano said:


> ¿plato típico de Colombia? ...


 
Chancaca es un bocadillo, un dulce pequeño de panela y coco. No lo considero plato típico.


----------



## El peruano

puede ser bocadillo pero no plato ...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tu lo llamas bocadillo y yo lo recordaba como si fuera un plato.

Y si vas a corregirme hazlo bien.

*R*ecordaba que "*chancaca"* como *era* un plato típico colombiano, pero no cuál sería.


----------



## El peruano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Tu lo llamas bocadillo y yo lo recordaba como si fuera un plato.
> 
> Y si vas a corregirme hazlo bien.
> 
> *R*ecordaba que "*chancaca"* como *era* un plato típico colombiano, pero no cuál sería.



Tienes razón sólo me falto tachar una falla más (tuya) ....
Recordaba que "chancaca" como era un plato típico colombiano, pero no cuál sería.

Tienes pecho para ser corregido, pero sé más humilde para aceptar tus fallas y agradezca por haber aprendido .... pues quien ha fallado eres tú. Carioca


----------



## WhoSoyEu

El peruano said:


> Tienes razón sólo me falto tachar una falla más (tuya) ....
> Recordaba que "chancaca" como era un plato típico colombiano, pero no cuál sería.
> 
> Tienes pecho para ser corregido, pero sé más humilde para aceptar tus fallas y agradezca por haber aprendido .... pues quien ha fallado eres tú. Carioca


Hay formas y formas de hacerlo, a la tuya le ha faltado un poquito de gracia y le ha sobrado soberbia.


----------



## Amarello

Viviane Nunes said:


> Chancada de Payta seriam grãos vindos da cidade peruana?
> Vejam o contexto:
> "Por unos minutos contempló con nostalgia y disimulo a un chileno que vendía desde chancaca de Payta hasta bailahuén..."
> Agradeço se puderem me ajudar!


 
Ola Viviane:

Olha aquí:

"Paita CityOverview Introducción Ciudad del Perú, en el departamento de Piura, a orillas del Pacífico, 15.000 h. Puerto excelente. Producción de caña de azúcar cuya *melaza solidificada o chancaca* es muy apreciada en Chile."


----------



## Viviane Nunes

Então é rapadura mesmo! 
Muito obrigada pela ajuda pessoal!
abraços!


----------

